# Monroe Co.  lease 1 opening 400acrs + -



## BDAWG (Jul 7, 2007)

I am posting this for a friend of mine! He wants to get out of his lease this year so he is looking for someone to replace him. Just pay him the dues that he has already paid for the season and your good to go!

Please pm for contact info!!!

Thanks,


----------



## snipehunter (Jul 7, 2007)

How about getting me all the details please


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Robert405 (Aug 14, 2007)

Will you PM me the details?


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 22, 2007)

Any iiinformation on this lease?  Is it still available


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 22, 2007)

Where exactly in Monroe Co., and how much?


----------

